# Latest Android Driver App Update 3.150.1....



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

I always get excited when I see that my Partner Uber has released a new version of the Driver App detailing what changes have been made !

There have been 38 new versions of the drivers app since I started driving less than 12 months ago - https://www.apk4fun.com/history/28009/

The latest version of Android Uber Driver 3.150.1 had the mandatory App Upgrade Description "_Thanks for driving with Uber! We update the app as often as possible to make it more reliable and improve your driving experience. Check back next week for any new features and important fixes._"

This latest version really gives drivers a new slant on life !

It now regulary spins the Australian Continent around so the East Coast now runs LEFT-TO-RIGHT !

Not one town name, road name etc in the request.










Thank you UBER for improving your the Driver's experience and making your latest softwate more reliable.

How the hell can you read, comprehend and make a decision where the location actually is when UBER serves up SH*T like this !!!

Here endeth the rant......


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

That's shocking. Oober clearly thinks that keeping pax location virtually hidden will stop drivers from ruling out a ride because it's an area he would not choose to go to. 

Personally I don't accept rides from places like Nambour because:

It's full of bogans and

Rides I have accepted in the past are all minimum fares after travelling 15 minutes l or more to get there. 

I should be able to make that decision prior to accepting ping but that is now impossible.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

uber made it to get you accept more jobs,you have no time to pay attention to rider rating while you trying to figure out where the pick up point is.What's more interesting,uber will not let your acceptance rate to come below 10% regardless how many rides you reject


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I had to check that it wasn't the forenoon of 1 April.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

it's not 1April joke unfortunately,so dangerous while driving and looking at the screen trying to guess what your "Blind Date" is .Hope that those "rear ends"of human body's from uber realizes that "Partners" will repay with same loving towards uber when they need us to help


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> It now regulary spins the Australian Continent around so the East Coast now runs LEFT-TO-RIGHT !
> 
> Not one town name, road name etc in the request.


Unbelievable!!!


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

how boring my life would be without the "Brain death"uber "strategists", seems like their way of fighting boredom is to find the most crazy ideas and try it on unsuspecting "Partners"


----------



## Wayne01 (Jun 30, 2017)

This is bloody stupid.


----------



## tna (Jul 16, 2017)

It seems that they align the map with your car's direction. I think it is more natural once we get used to it. It seemlessly transit to navigation after you accept the ping. Most of the navigators align the map with your car's direction but not north (Although some navigators support 'lock north up' option, it is not default.)


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

tna said:


> It seems that they align the map with your car's direction. I think it is more natural once we get used to it. It seemlessly transit to navigation after you accept the ping. Most of the navigators align the map with your car's direction but not north (Although some navigators support 'lock north up' option, it is not default.)


What about the complete lack of destination detail...*Not one town name, road name etc in the request
*
Up here some of the pick-up points west of the main highway are DIRT-ROADS ! When it rains some roads are impassable.

So UBER want us to drive 19 minutes to a rural area for the possibility of taking some farmer going for a drink next door, getting the car filthy on the dirt roads, driving back to civilisation and getting a car wash.

Total KMS = 40+, CAR WASH = $6, TOTAL TIME = 1 hour......Driver Gross Earnings around $6


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

Yup thats so right Hugh.


----------



## tna (Jul 16, 2017)

Hugh G said:


> Not one town name, road name etc in the request


That has gone when Uber changed to this new ping popup. At least it shows how far the pickup is and you may catch it whether it is inner west.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

there is a room to display pick up address as well,uber change has every thing to do with evil way to get the drivers to accept jobs which are normally not acceptable to a sane driver.In time one look at where possible pick up place is one overlook a riders rating,it makes our work so much more dangerous as one keeps eyes of the road when looking at the small screen.
[email protected]###$$%%%%^^^^^ uber


----------



## Drivingthecattlehome (Sep 13, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> I always get excited when I see that my Partner Uber has released a new version of the Driver App detailing what changes have been made !
> 
> There have been 38 new versions of the drivers app since I started driving less than 12 months ago - https://www.apk4fun.com/history/28009/
> 
> ...


Funny thing is humans are born with deceprion genes and no Articial Intelligence will ever control. Stupid San. Fran Hipsters thinking they are clever. A phone call bypasses everything. ********* in the boredroom



Hugh G said:


> I always get excited when I see that my Partner Uber has released a new version of the Driver App detailing what changes have been made !
> 
> There have been 38 new versions of the drivers app since I started driving less than 12 months ago - https://www.apk4fun.com/history/28009/
> 
> ...


Next update will be a jack in the box and no time. You watch. Never take ping over 10mins.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

You can still see the name and pickup address of the rider if you have the Uber app in the background.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> You can still see the name and pickup address of the rider if you have the Uber app in the background.


Doesnt this only flash for a poofteenth of a second, unless you are staring at the screen when the ping comes through you miss it. I tend to watch the road when I am driving, not the screen


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> You can still see the name and pickup address of the rider if you have the Uber app in the background.


Hey jack

When u run the app in the background do you get messages from oober like " uber driver do you want to stay online?" I getjem when I'm looking at the rider app


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Spursman said:


> Hey jack
> 
> When u run the app in the background do you get messages from oober like " uber driver do you want to stay online?" I getjem when I'm looking at the rider app


Spursman, I use an Apple 6S and don't receive those messages. In practice, I do this only when I'm not driving at the time.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

regardless,it is a nasty way that uber is sending job requests to "Partners",-may all the plaques befallen on those who decide in uber HQ-


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Spursman said:


> Hey jack
> 
> When u run the app in the background do you get messages from oober like " uber driver do you want to stay online?" I getjem when I'm looking at the rider app


I run the drivers app on alternative Android devices. One with the latest version, one with the previous version. Since UBER NEVER relay to their drivers what updates they have done in the latest version you really never now what they have done, or how will affect your ability to work.

I do get the message you talk about if the drivers app is in the background and OCCASIONALY see the pick up address pop up, but only about 1 in 20 ride invites


----------



## Wayne01 (Jun 30, 2017)

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> it's not 1April joke unfortunately,so dangerous while driving and looking at the screen trying to guess what your "Blind Date" is .Hope that those "rear ends"of human body's from uber realizes that "Partners" will repay with same loving towards uber when they need us to help


Blind date - Awesome analogy!!! Love it.



Jack Malarkey said:


> Spursman, I use an Apple 6S and don't receive those messages. In practice, I do this only when I'm not driving at the time.


Hate it when you are on a dead trip back from somewhere and that pops up. You are in Google maps to find out where the hell you need to go to get out of the banjo playing town that UBER just sent you to... It always comes up at the worst time. Like when you are on a windy dirt road and it is raining at night... Thanks UBER for keeping us safe... NOT
When is that Platinum partner feedback forum again?


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> I run the drivers app on alternative Android devices. One with the latest version, one with the previous version. Since UBER NEVER relay to their drivers what updates they have done in the latest version you really never now what they have done, or how will affect your ability to work.
> 
> I do get the message you talk about if the drivers app is in the background and OCCASIONALY see the pick up address pop up, but only about 1 in 20 ride invites


Thanks Hugh

I would like to revert to the old version - anyone got an idea how to do this?


----------

